# THEFT!!!-Hagan Haunted Mansion



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Not sure if this the proper place to post this&#8230;.

Our good friends of SkullTronixs operate *Hagan Haunted Mansion *and *Scary U* haunt school.
I called Jerry Jewell to talk to him about my Skull that is being retrofitted and he explained to me that a few days ago *Hagan Haunted Mansion *was broke into and they have had over $30,000.00 with of props, computer stuff, lighting, etc. stolen! (Forgive me for not having more details) This is a Charity event that has been wiped out!!!
-They are located in Rancho Cordova, California. If anybody located in the Northern or Central California area hears anything about this and/or items for sale contact Jerry. His number is located on the Skulltronix website http://www.skulltronix.com/skulltronixFlash.html


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for this post. I live in Newark (East Bay) and will keep my eyes and ears open. One place Jerry may want to contact is the "Pirates of Emerson" haunted house in Fremont, CA. They run a very good haunted attraction each year, and the thieves may try to sell the goods to them. That's terrible news!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

OMG that's really horrible. He must be reeling from the theft. I think it would be helpful if he posted something on his website's main page about the theft and also posted a picture page of the stuff that was taken. I saw that he has a gallery but it's really hard to click on every one of them and of course no one would know exactly what was taken to even look for. He should send out an email to all haunts asking them to help catch the thieves should they get approached. It's nice of you to help spread the word. I'm going to post your message on two other boards that I visit.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

It's bad enough to hear about a haunt being thieved but the fact that it's a charity haunt really burns my ass. They need to send out an AHB (All Haunts Bulletin) to every haunt around with a full description of everything taken, including what was on the hard drives of the computers. I imagine it wouldn't do any good but they might as well send it to the security/fraud people at Ebay too, along with a listing of the towns and zipcodes of the surrounding area. And they should watch Ebay and maybe the other auction boards like hawks to look for vendors selling either mixed lots or multiple auctions of stuff that matches what was stolen. If the shipping origin is in that area... might be a good lead.

I hope those A-holes get caught and recycled as gore props in the haunt.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Keep your eyes open on the local "craigslist" as they will probably try to sell it there, then ask someone to "meet" at a specific location, not their home. Its gonna look a bit fishy when someone sets up a yard haunt with an extra $30K worth of stuff. Lets get um boys....


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Also thought I'd mention that a system like microdots applied to your props, etc. might help if property is recovered and you need to prove it's yours. Obviously more applications than halloween props... terrible that something like this is necessary.

http://www.datadotusa.com/index.htm


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's a shame ..
I'm sure it will be sold elsewhere.
no surveillence huh.
hope they are caught.
yeah a list would help 
maybe we can get all the states on the look-out


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Word is out right now here in NM! We'll be Watching - Eyes, Ears and All Faculties OPEN! 
Will Watch Local Craigslist here too, just in case.
Also, if they try to sell that stuff here, I will be Ready - Locked and Loaded Now! 
They will be taken under Citizen's Arrest and Hauled to the local Constabulatory for Prosecution! 
I just don't have ANY Tollerance for that kind of thing!
Let's Nail their Behinds! Get those Props back to Rightful Owners.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm in East Bay Area, Pittsburg, CA, not terribly far from Rancho Cordova...I'll keep eyes out, also


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's the story:


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

thats such a shame, i was almost in the same boat when i was cleaning out one of my several foggers and all of a sudden i heared the gate opening * i have a gate in my front yard* and some teenagers dressed like total punks *that i persoanlly do not know* walked onto my property, i didnt know what they wasnted maybe to sell me some candy, but i heared them talking about my foggers and blah blah blah, so i made my way to walking out of my agrage to only have them all run away.... odly enough i came to the conclusion they wanted my foggers... from now on i keep those puppies hidden just a shame that people would want to ruin some ones haunted house when they dont even charge for admission........ just a total shame..


----------

